# A Chartered Accountant looking for jobs in Singapore



## Guest

Hi..
I relocated to Singapore 3 months back and I am on a dependent pass. I am a chartered accountant from India. Now that I have found a house, settled into a routine, I want to jump into the Industry. Can any one tell me is it compulsory to be a PR in order to find a job here? I have applied online for a PR and I have been told that it takes at least 6 months to get a PR. 
When I go through the newspaper job vacancy adds, most of the companies specify that they are looking only for PR and Singaporeans. I am looking for jobs in Banking/finance/Big4.
I have applies to certain head hunters and still waiting for a response.
Can anybody please tell me if what else I need to do regarding a job in Singapore.


Thanks 
bye
Vidya


----------



## simonsays

Hey Vidya, I mentioned for other threads.

All the pre-requisites for PR are in the ICA Website - ICA - Home - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore

It is very detailed...


----------

